# bow sights



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

*hey dearhunt*

i use a savage pendelum on my pse. and out to abouot 35 yards i am dead on. the one i have is the pendelum max. if you want to go with an inline vertical pin type rest try the trophy ridge 3 pin sight i have the flatliner with a bubble level and it works very well also. but the savage is very easy to set up and shoot. and very accurate
good luck
rob k


----------



## 1iarrowking (Sep 6, 2002)

*pendulem sights*

I personally woudn't use a pendulem sight, but if I did I would pick the HHA Starforce. It's the quietest one I've seen. It has a fiber optic pin and will accept an optional blueburst light. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Moonge (Aug 15, 2002)

Look at the Toxonics Sniper. It is a very well made sight.


----------



## hambones (Oct 17, 2002)

HI there Dearhunt, howcum you posted way down here in the history threads. Bring it on up to the general discussion. But since I'm down here with ya I might as well answer ya. While pendulum sights do work to some degree, they do have a little bit of noise to them and all don't work the same. They have be a little noisy because the pendulum must be loose enough to freely swing and anything that is loose on a bow will vibrate and make some noise. Also remember that the pendulum will shoot to different places depending on how high you get up a tree. In other words when setting your pendulum you need to try to get to the same height that you zeroed it for. My recommendation is to get a good pin sight and learn to shoot it from both the ground and high in a stand. I have used pendulum sights before and had some luck with them but I personally never never trusted them enough to keep them. I have only 2 pins on my hunting rig. 1 set at 20 yards and 1 set at 30 yards. If I plan on setting up around a large field I will have 2 more added for 40 and 50 yards but seldom have I used that kind of yardage for hunting. For the Western states you will need to have settings for 40 and 50 yards. Stick with a pin sight you'll be glad you did. Also don't forget that there are several good sights for hunting that are moveable. So good in fact many are used on 3-D shoots. PSE has one and Hunt Master is another.


----------

